

How Porsche hacked the financial system and made a killing (2009) - JumpCrisscross
http://radian.org/notebook/porsche

======
steffenfrost
They miss part of the story where later, Porsche lost on the bet ended up
being bought by VW.
[http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/0911_porsche_and_...](http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/0911_porsche_and_volkswagen_what_happened/viewall.html)

------
TimReynolds
I know this article's old but it's still a classic and a great case study for
anyone interested in capital markets.

------
chayesfss
Wow, Porsche really came out on top, which I'm glad to see.

